# Minoush, a few more



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

I rulez! :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to see he's training you all up :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning! Ive got that feather thing! :laugh:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's so playful. Taylorbaby, that feather wand is so great!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awwww their lovely pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pictures


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful kitten. has he got that cat climber to himself? well at least for the moment anyway


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes, Jenny, we got the climber just for him. He's our only pet.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

lovely pics!!!

viv xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Your daughter is beautiful :001_wub: Lovely pics x


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------

